# Releasing a Bobcat from a Foothold Trap



## lampheat (Nov 27, 2012)

Couple guys come across a bobcat stuck in a foothold trap and try to release it.


----------



## alcopops (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't expect that to end well, I was waiting on the guy getting mauled lol


----------

